
Yaft – Yet another framebuffer terminal - mcbuilder
https://github.com/uobikiemukot/yaft
======
new299
Yay! This is cool.

I wrote something like this myself a while back:
[http://41j.com/hterm/](http://41j.com/hterm/)

I recommend checking out libvterm
([http://www.leonerd.org.uk/code/libvterm/](http://www.leonerd.org.uk/code/libvterm/)).
It abstracts out of lot of the v220/xterm terminal rendering code and is very
neat. I'd love to see it get more support.

Also nice to see Sixel support (graphical terminal are fun!).

~~~
VexorLoophole
My programming skills are not advanced enough, to talk about the technical
aspect of libvterm. But neovim uses it, and damn, it runs fast and smooth and
feels native like any other terminal emulator INSIDE of neovim. Simply great.
Hope someone will port it also over to emacs.

------
astrodust
The term's not something I've heard a lot, but is a "framebuffer terminal" the
thing that engages outside of running a graphical session?

It's kind of neat to see improvements made here if that's the case. Not
everyone will make extensive use of this, but having proper support for a lot
of modern conveniences is never a bad thing.

~~~
sjtgraham
Exactly. The Linux console for example only supports a tiny number of colours.
Folks use FB terminals for tty* for this reason etc.

------
digi_owl
> sixel (experimental)

Well hello there. Makes a guy wonder if it would be possible to run a web
browser without X.

~~~
ashark
Retroarch, which provides a pretty graphical config fronted and file browser
(more or less) to various programs that use its provided IO capabilities
("cores", implemented as dynamic libraries—mostly game console and computer
system emulators, original games, and media-related programs) can run in the
kernel's direct rending mode, which is, at least from the user's perspective,
kind of like a framebuffer, though with 3d accelleration. If you could find a
browser that can be packaged as a dynamic lib, output to a provided opengl
interface, and accapt input programmatically, it could probably be ported to
Retroarch very quickly by someone familiar with that process, and run without
the x window system.

~~~
Zardoz84
I remember using Awesomiun render to OpenGL, so this could be done.

------
hellofunk
I can't figure out what mkfont_bdf is doing. Converting TTF to what kind of
glyph?

~~~
noselasd
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyph_Bitmap_Distribution_Form...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyph_Bitmap_Distribution_Format)

------
zyllonbane
tmux is a window manager if I say it is!

